# unable to connect to dsl via ethernet pci adapter



## mr427 (Aug 25, 2006)

My dsl works wirelessly to my laptop but not wired to the my pc. I already attempted changing the cable without success. Below are my results when I ran ipconfig. Any suggestions to correct the porblem would be greatly appreciated.l Thanks.

Danny

Windows IP Configuration


Host Name: administrator
Primary DNS Suffix:
Node Type: hybrid
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-Specific DNS Suffix:
Description: GVC-REALTEK Ethernet 10/100 PCI Adapter #2
Physical Adress: 00-C0-A8-89-05-F9
Dhcp Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
IP Adress: 169.254.74.250
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have SP2 installed, do this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## mr427 (Aug 25, 2006)

John,

Thanks for the help. I was successful at resetting the winsock but not the TC/IP stack. After typing in what you suggested to repair the TC/IP stack I just got a prompt: C:\documents and Settings\Daniel>
I am still unable to connect my pc to my dsl line.

I restarted the computer and ran: ipconfig/all My results were unchanged as follows:


Windows IP Configuration


Host Name: administrator
Primary DNS Suffix:
Node Type: hybrid
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-Specific DNS Suffix:
Description: GVC-REALTEK Ethernet 10/100 PCI Adapter #2
Physical Adress: 00-C0-A8-89-05-F9
Dhcp Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
IP Adress: 169.254.74.250
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:

Any other suggestions? Thanks again for your help.

Danny


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, the stack repair just returns to the prompt, so it probably ran.

Have you tried the laptop connected to a different port on the router? If so, the NIC may be bad. The indications are your machine can't see a DHCP server, aka router.


----------



## mr427 (Aug 25, 2006)

John

Thanks for your continued help. I tried connecting the lap top with a wire to the dsl modem directly from 2 different ports but was unsuccessful. If I am looking at the correct information from network connections on the lap top it reads as follows:

1394 connection 2
connected
1394 net adapter #2

There is also an icon for a local area connection which reads as follows:

local area connection
network cable unplugged
3com 3c920 integrated fast

If it was the Nic card in my PC shouldn't I be able to contact by wire to the lap top? I'm a bit of a technological troglodyte. Is it possible I'm not following the correct proceedure to connect to lap top with the cable?
Thanks again for your continued help and patience.

Danny


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The 1394 connections are Firewire, and don't enter into the picture. The LAN with the Network Cable Unplugged is the issue. If you're trying to wire them directly, you need a crossover cable. Can you explain a bit better what you're trying to do, and exactly how you have things wired?


----------



## mr427 (Aug 25, 2006)

John,

I have a Westell versalink model 327 modem/router. I have a verizon Dsl line entering the modem/router. The router Modem has 4 ports. I have one cable going to my voip telephone modem and one going to my pc. I have also tried unconnecting the cable from the pc and connecting to my laptop. In either case i cannot get wired internet service. When I connect the telephone to one of the ports a light goes on indicating it is in use. I have connected the telephone to a few of the ports with the same results. When I connect the cable from one of the ports to either the pc or the laptop no light is illuminated on the modem/router indicating it is in use. I have tried a few different ports. I have reversed the cables used for the telephone and the pc or laptop with the same results. Thanks again for your help and forebearance.

Danny


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you sure the cables are good? Have you tested the laptop wired to a different network, perhaps at a friend's house? If so, it appears that the router may have a problem. 

First stop would be to reset the router to factory defaults and see if that gets the connections working. Also, with one of the computers connected to the router and booted up, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------

